# very confused single parent pls help??



## kt100

Hi girlies,
i am new here, have red a few of ur posts about benefits and still a little confused! well heres my story
i am a single mum of little jayden he wil be 3 soon and basically just found out im pregnant again wiv my ex's baby (hes jaydens dad to), it was a it was like a 1 night stand but thats all fine problem is we r no longer together and havent been for a good while therefore i am already on income support for me and jayden. now do i need to tell the benefits agency that im pregnant again and does any1 no what i am entitled to? i did this the first time round but that was so long ago now i have forgotten lol.
what im worryed about is that coz im on income support and live on my own wiv jayden what will they say or is it none of there business what i do and if im having another baby or not? u can obviously have a boyfriend and do what u want but long as no1 else is living wiv u isnt it? is that all they care about?
im soo confused i cant rele explain its hard
thanx and pls help me and advise xxxx thanku so much


----------



## Eoz

Hi Hun.You don't really need to do anything yet.Eventually you can write a letter saying your pregnant and give them the EDD.When baby is born let them know and obviously ring tax credits.They update details right away and will pay out in a few weeks.If you get housing benefit I would also let them know.As for what you entitled to,It will be nothing yet but you will be able to claim Sure Start Grant £500 at 29 weeks.And tax credits pay an extra £60 for a new born baby.Hope this helps xxxxx Any other questions ask away xxx


----------



## kt100

o wow thanku u so much for that, i no its rele none of there business but do they care that i got pregnant again wiv the same bloke the first time round, i will give em a ring and let them no soon but theres no rush no?they will eventually need to no wont they coz of child tax credits and that wont they but is that it?


----------



## fairywings

Hi, from what I have found you can claim Healthy Start vouchers for yourself at 8-12 weeks. Ask for your MAT B1 at 24-28 weeks, and claim your Sure Start Maternity Grant as soon as possible after that. When the child is born inform the Housing so they can add the child on also Child Tax Credits, and Child Benefit. I think you can do that once the baby is born tho as they will want to see the birth certificate.

I think that is it anyway.


----------



## kt100

ah thanx hun thats a big help cheers, so i wont ave to go in there and ave any interviews will i i hate them lol, i memba doin it last time it was a nightmare they always question ya thanku soooo much xxx


----------



## Eoz

bugger them.You got preg with same man and it aint worked out so what.Its none of thier buisness.You shouldn't be asked in for interviews.You are claiming what you are entitled to x


----------



## kt100

thanx hun, will do that wen i get abit further into the preg cheers girls xxxxx


----------



## stacey&lewis

kt100 im in the same problem as you at the mo just wondering have you told income support ect about u having another baby with the same dad but it was a one night stand? if you have what did they say??? wbxxxx


----------

